# Bios will not save boot order



## Timber1900 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello TPU, 

Cut right to the chase - my Asus Z87 Maximus VI Hero won't save boot order. 

I have checked the battery, it's fine. 
I can save other settings. 
I can boot to windows by overriding whatever boot order my bios sets for itself (and Windows seems to be running stable). 
I worry about flashing the bios because of reasons. But if people say this is a good thing to try then I'll do it.

Can anyone help me please?  

For those who care for the background, I moved all of my hardware from one case to another. Related note, the 900D is sweet. Also related note, careful when you change out the colored rings on them snazzy AF140 fans from Corsair so you don't break one of the fins and void the warranty  

-P


----------



## RCoon (Nov 29, 2013)

BIOS update is safe and easy, plop USB stick in with BIOS update on it and the UEFI will do the rest for you

Do note, Asus is shite with BIOSes

Also, what do you mean when you say "I have checked the battery"? Did you replace it?


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 29, 2013)

You could try just doing a CMOS clear first. Power down the PSU and unplug it set the clr jumper and remove the battery. Wait a few minutes then put the battery back in , swap the jumper back and then reboot and see if it clears up. It's a good idea to do this anytime you add or remove any harware as well.


----------



## Timber1900 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

Thanks for the input. A quick update, my computer is booting fine. It used to give me the error message associated with the boot manager not being detected. 

Oddly, here are the steps that worked... 

If I were to go into bios, I won't see my boot drive. If I power off, disconnect and reconnect the SATA cable, and power on, its recognized (quick note, I'm on Intel, and I've connected boot drive to SATA port 1). Then I would boot directly off the drive through bios. Any subsequent boots after that and it loads windows. 

Now it seems it doesn't matter. I've been running SimCity all day so far and my PC is mostly stable, except for stupid ATI drivers  I'll be starting a thread there next  

I'll reset CMOS if this keeps happening.


----------

